# Interesting Podcast by Tony Northrup.



## Chaitanya (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes the Jason scandal is reaching further afield. 

Don’t know if I am smart or dumb but in 41 years of shooting I have never asked a model to shoot nude.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 12, 2019)

Just saw this and want to chime in. When I lived in Nevada I got banned from the Las Vegas TFP page on Facebook. Here's the back story: A model posted a horrifying experience she had with a photographer. She agreed to shoot TFP with him. When they met she made mistake #1 and had no escort to make sure she was safe. Mistake #2: She got in his car where there was a male model she had no idea would be participating. Mistake #3 Details of the shoot were not worked out before agreeing to do the shoot. It all went down hill from there. The photographer left Vegas and got on a BLM dirt road to nowhere. The model pleaded to be taken back to Vegas immediately. The photographer just laughed it off and kept going for about 40 miles into the desert. The model was terrified. When the photographer did stop, there was a grave already dug. Turns out the shoot involved the male and female model posing nude in the grave. She was hysterical and terrified because this was not what had never agreed to post nude, much less in compromising positions with a male. She was in fear for her life. The photographer told her he was happy she was scared because it added to the realism of the shoot. She was so scared she felt she had to do what they wanted. Had they ditched her in the desert, she'd have died.

Anyway, she related her experience afterwards on the Facebook TFP page. You would not believe the number of models and photographers who ripped her a new a-hole.

So, I typed out a safety guide for models. 1. Always bring and escort. 2. Always have all details of the shoot before agreeing to the shoot. 3. Take a photo of the photographer and his license plate and post it to social media as soon as you meet him. 3. Never go to a shoot location in the photographer's car. Always take your own car, etc, etc, etc. Anyway, I posted the whole thing and then all the photographers, including admins jumped all over me. One said I had no right to tell people how to run their shoots. I explained that my post was about keeping models (many that are very naive) safe and not telling anyone how to shoot. I was cussed at, berated, and run down for about 20 minutes by at least 30 photographers and then the admin banned me. I PM'd the model to tell her to go to the police. I never heard back. Can you imagine your 18 year old daughter or underage daughter running into one of these creeps and having her life ruined because she believed a photographer that tells her he can make her a star?

My conclusion is that Las Vegas has many, many, many creeps who don't give a damn about models. The TFP group here in DFW blacklists the creeps, not the good folks. To join some of the groups here, one must be recommended by a model who has worked with the photographer before.

When I do a shoot I require the model bring an escort. She never gets in my car. She is never asked to reveal herself. I don't touch her at all unless to move her hair or the way her dress is arranged and only before asking first. I have shot nudes when asked. I also keep my iPhone in my front pocket or nearby recording audio and video to protect myself. My wife is almost always with me. My professionalism gets me shoots with models because word of mouth gets around that Charles Diaz will treat you with the utmost of respect. I want everyone to feel safe. They know it and they appreciate it. I could get a different model nearly every day... because they all talk and they all know they will be respected and safe.


----------

